# Corn on the cob in the microwave



## SizzlininIN (Sep 2, 2006)

I was at work yesterday and was shocked when I saw one of my CNA's put inthe microwave.... a ear of corn with the husks still on. I don't know why but I never thought of cooking the corn this way. She left the husks completely in take and put it in for 5 minutes. She says it always comes out perfectly cooked because with the husks on it steams the kernals. 
Now I'm gonna have to go buy me a few ears of corn and give this a try.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 2, 2006)

Sizz, that's exactly what I do.  Zap 5 min at HIGH per corn cob.  Comes out moist and perfect!  Learned it years ago from my best friend's mom who's a great cook!  (I've never tried zapping more than one at a time though).  

Guess if I'm cooking lots of corn then I'd opt for traditional steaming or boiling.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 3, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Sizz, that's exactly what I do. Zap 5 min at HIGH per corn cob. Comes out moist and perfect! Learned it years ago from my best friend's mom who's a great cook! (I've never tried zapping more than one at a time though).
> 
> Guess if I'm cooking lots of corn then I'd opt for traditional steaming or boiling.


 
She did it individually also. She was cooking them for the residents on our section that could have it.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've never cooked the corn in the micro but have reheated it that way. I put plastic wrap around the ear and zap it for about a min, depending on size of ears.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2006)

Do you pull the husks back and remove the silks first?


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks For The Tip


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 3, 2006)

I husk mine, soak it for a bit, then butter it, wrap it well in waxed paper and zap it for however long it takes the # of corn I'm doing.....very deelish
Just check out a microwave recipe book for the amt. of time


----------



## pouncermom (Sep 4, 2006)

Put it in plastic bags (the ones they come in work well).  Into the microwave for 3 minutes each (5 ears = 15 minutes).  If more than one ear, you might want to flip the bag occasionally.
Really tasty.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 4, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Do you pull the husks back and remove the silks first?


She just tookthe ear of corn and wrapped it in a papertowel. She didn't pull back the husks or anything. I'll be pulling them back, removing the silk and washing then put the husks back in place.


----------



## mish (Sep 4, 2006)

Sizz, Vera Blue recently started a thread on Corn again, where I posted my microwave and other tips/suggestions/recipes re corn in that discussion. In short, yes, you can nuke the corn in or out of the husks, but consult your microwave booklet for cooking time, wattage etc.

Connie, you can either peel the husks back, remove the silk, and rinse the corn - or remove the husks altogether, wrap in wax paper, (as I mentioned) put a few pats of butter and a squeeze of lime juice -- paprika and chili powder if you desire.

Corn, imo, is the best nuked, rather than boiling.


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 4, 2006)

A good friend of ours taught me that one this summer.  Husks, silks, and all into the microwave.  He even had us freeze the corn by just tossing it into the freezer where ever it would fit - husk and all.  Gotta say that it's the corniest tasting corn I've ever had.


----------

